# looking for hitch rack for euro ball hitch



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a super nice Bosal ball hitch on my VW TDI ... not a North American standard square hitch mount. 

It's great for towing, yet there are zero options for US made hitch racks that clamp on the ball. In Europe there are many options, even by Thule and other makers. 

Anyone have any leads on one?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

So order it from Europe?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

yes, i agree with jayem, but it will be cheaper to start over with US components.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll probably end up ordering a Thule or Bosal rack from Europe even though shipping is expensive. 
I'd never go back to US aftermarket hitch option after using the Bosal. It bolts right to the frame and feels much more sturdy. Plus the hitch mount is much higher, not sagging .


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't all hitches mount to the frame? And, what's the point of the euro ball being "much more sturdy" if nothing is conveniently available?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

racerwad said:


> Don't all hitches mount to the frame? And, what's the point of the euro ball being "much more sturdy" if nothing is conveniently available?


racerwad, clearly you do not understand the VW/Audi culture.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Bill in Houston said:


> racerwad, clearly you do not understand the VW/Audi culture.


Oh no, I do. I've been a member of the Vortex for a long time. Just don't understanding paying extra to mount a Thule rack.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

adinpapa, whatever you choose, i hope it works well for you, even if it was you who neg-repped me. either way you go, it seems like you recognize a quality rack and will get something that you are happy with.



racerwad said:


> Oh no, I do. I've been a member of the Vortex for a long time. Just don't understanding paying extra to mount a Thule rack.


different people like different stuff or different ways of doing things, i guess, and it makes the world more interesting that way. i'm glad not everyone is like me. thanks for being a good sport.


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the European hitch ball system and have a Westfalia tow rig on my BMW. Thule US won't sell you one of their tow ball racks but you can order from a supplier across the pond. Demon Tweeks/Demon Cycles carries a bunch of Thule towball racks and claim they will ship to the US. I like the Thule Easybase system that lets you use it as a bike rack, cargo tray, or box.


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

RetroGrouch, thanks for the tip.

PFJones out of UK will ship for about $100
Tow Bar Mounted Carriers

The Easybase system looks really practical- can be used as a general utility platform when not as a bike rack. Only down side is that I don't think it folds up... and the conversion from 7 pin round socket to US style plug for electricity.

Have you used it?

I'm leaning toward the Bosal system:

Bicycle carriers for towbars


----------



## patspet (Dec 5, 2012)

i agree, yes, i agree with jayem, but it will be cheaper to start over with US components.


----------

